# RAF West Raynham - Officers Mess - Dec '15



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2015)

I've split RAF West Raynham into a couple of reports as its a bit pic heavy. Around a third of the pics were from here so I gave it its separate report! Visited with a non-member and MikeyMutt, who was a regular here, so thank you for the tour! 

The oddest thing about the officers mess is that it was built using exactly the same drawings as RAF Upwood, which I've visited over 10 times, so I already knew my way around! What was really bizarre is that even the paint colours were the same. This place is like Upwood was about 12-15 years ago though- not a scrap of graff in sight. 




The Foyer:



Fireplace:









Corridor



This room really reminds me of George Barnsleys in Sheffield:



The Bar: 






The Kitchens were just peely heaven! 









Mikey showed us this awesome peely room upstairs!






Stairs:









Light Corridor: 



Dark Corridor:



Thanks for looking!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 12, 2015)

This is great, very much like upwood yes, but this place actually has windows etc lol. I might have to take a look around this, fantastic pictures mate, hope your hand is ok! (saw pic on fb)


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2015)

Ha ha! Cheers dude! 
Lol was pretty embarrising. I fell off top of the fence, drop kicking Mikeymutt who was kindly holding my camera! 
Natural instinct is to hold on, so my hand gripped the razorwire as I fell! lol, very messy! 
Can't wait to see your pics mate!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2015)

It was great to finally meet you today mate..you got some great shots here.luckily I saw you going so got out the way before you kicked me ha ha.buy it was a nasty cut.how we did not get seen in here is beyond belief with the people walking past


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2015)

Great to put a face to the fantatic photos! I cant believe we got 6.5 hours there uninterupted! 
I just couldn't get 300 pics down to 30! 
Yeah pop up a report dude, I feel there will be another one coming from one of the regulars tomoz


----------



## Bones out (Dec 12, 2015)

Good work boys... I notice a can of special brew on the bar. RAF = flight command, scary shit for a 5 AM scramble.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't beat a bit of EX-RAF base activity. Good stuff. But that finger! Ouch..


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 13, 2015)

Really nice shots ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, absolutely fantastic shots, shame about your finger though lol it looks nasty! I'm going to visit this place myself in the summer when it's not so cold, wet and windy


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Wow, absolutely fantastic shots, shame about your finger though lol it looks nasty! I'm going to visit this place myself in the summer when it's not so cold, wet and windy



Cheers! It was such a grim day out! But your partner in crime is probably the most enthusiastic explorer I've ever met!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 13, 2015)

Ha ha I don't let a lot dampen my spirits


----------



## Doodle (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice report, ta. I had forgotten all about this place, I remember it when I was a kid. I'm down that way for a few days over Christmas so may just have to make time to visit this place. Are all of the houses empty and original or have they been refurbished now?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2015)

Doodle said:


> Nice report, ta. I had forgotten all about this place, I remember it when I was a kid. I'm down that way for a few days over Christmas so may just have to make time to visit this place. Are all of the houses empty and original or have they been refurbished now?



The houses are refurbished and occupied! 
All of the hangers are let to businesses too, as well as a lot of the other buildings! It was quite lively when we were there on a Saturday!


----------

